# !! Angebote !! Balzer PULL & CAMP BIVY XL



## mein-angelshop24.de (15. März 2011)

Hallo Anglerfreunde !


Wir haben für euch ein Top Angebot!!


Balzer PULL & CAMP BIVY XL





Größe: 2,5 x 2,5 m, maximale Innenhöhe 1,60 m
- Material: 190T Polyester mit PU-Beschichtung
- Wasserdichtigkeit 4 m WS
- Seitliche Fenster mit Mückengitter
- Mückenschutzgitter für Eingangsbereich
- Haltschlaufe für Laterne im Inneren des Zeltes
- Herausnehmbarer Boden
- Versiegelt Nähte
- Inkl. Heringen
- Lieferung mit hochwertiger Transporttasche
- Gewicht: nur ca. 6 kg

*nur 129,95 €
...*http://www.mein-angelshop24.de/outdoor/zelte/balzer-pull-camp-bivy-xl.html


----------

